# Ritchey Comp Carbon Fork?



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone have an opinion about the quality and riding characteristics of the Ritchey Comp Carbon Fork?

There are getting to be fewer 1"/43 deg forks available, and although I am mightily attracted to the Reynolds Ouzo Pro, I'm not sure I can justify the higher expense of the Reynolds. 

Someone has the Ritchey on eBay for $150 as we speak; the best I've seen on the Reynolds is about $269.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Bump

anyone???


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

This is a fine fork, I have this paticular fork on my old Litespeed Arenberg that I use as a commuter. Stiff and cheap. 
I also have the Ritchey WCS carbon on my moots and it is in my opinion a superior fork to comparable reynolds and easton products.


----------

